
Bill Gates on Clean Energy, Donald Trump, and Stocks - dragonbonheur
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S5WJ11difCY
======
kshitijl
The studied circumspection in his responses to questions about Trump amused
me. But I noticed that he said "the kind of leadership _those_ voters wanted"
(emphasis mine).

------
kristianp
That woman's (Becky Quick I think) grindy voice is very annoying. How does she
keep a job in broadcasting?

